# Atmos clocks



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have been searching for an Atmos for quite a while. It seems they are cheap in the USA but not so in Europe. Yet to import one brings it up to similar cost as here with hefty postage and 20% to the import duty I am torn to what my best option is.

I wanted to spend £800 for a round faced variety (the square is priced higher I believe but round is my preference cost aside) but knowing how expensive the parts and repairs can be I need something serviced in the not too distant past. I see plenty of good ones coming out of France but these are priced north of £1000 every time... The older the better too, I would ideally like a 50's model...

I have a couple of questions about what to look for... does anyone know what rotation the rotary pendulum does on a fully working model (how many revolutions from one end to the other?) anything else I should be looking for?

Am I asking too much/being too tight on the price? I thought with patience I could make this purchase but the months have drifted by and I haven't pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I got what I wanted... took me a while to find it but find it I did.

This Atmos was advertised on Ebay, one from England so no import duty and most importantly it was recently serviced which is important as it can be costly.










There is one small mark o the case in the centre front (on the cover that goes over the clock) so I am hoping that the cover can simply be turned backwards to that this blemish is at the back of the clock? It is not a big deal anyway...










I asked the seller for the serial number, it was around the 100,000 mark. This dates it I believe to the late 1950's... which is what I was after. The 1970's ones are worth a little more but regardless I prefer old stuff.










One thing missing is the blue anodised screws which I personally find very attractive but if this clock is fully functioning and honest then I got what I wanted and at the price I was willing to pay. The next step will be to get it set up in my living room... measure the accuracy and try to get it keeping perfect time. Once this is achieved the beauty of this clock is it can be left without need for further attention except for the transitions between GMT and BST.

The only negative was that I had a voucher for 10% off with Paypal and they wouldn't let me add the card I wanted to pay on quickly enough... so I lost out on the 10% which is a tad annoying, but it wasn't the sellers fault so I didn't want to string him along waiting for the card to be verified.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done managing to source & buy your Atmos Clock, it looks fantastic. It's a big purchase and there's always the worry with the transportation so am glad it got to you safely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I haven't received it yet but the purchase went through today.

I have advised the seller to lock the mechanism before sending it (there is a lever for transportation) but I am a tad nervous in any case. I hope he raps it up well.

Though it is a big purchase I have to explain that the second hand market in these clocks is so buoyant that I don't feel like I spent any money... I merely tied up some money that I could always get back if I need it.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, the seller has looked after it having it recently serviced. Hopefully that is indicative that he will also take good care with the wrapping. :yes:

I used to dread clocks coming in the post but can only think of a couple of occasions where things went wrong. If it did arrive damaged there is the buyer protection but it would still be very disappointing.

I understand your logic regarding outlay against value. They are very collectible clocks & are always in demand. If anything the investment may prove better than the interest offered in banks etc.

I will keep fingers crossed that the clock arrives in good order soon. :yes:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The clock arrived today...very thoroughly packaged.

I had fun setting the clock up... the upper case lifts off (being very careful not to catch the minute hand) and then by turning the knobs at the bottom the feet screw out till the bubble is in the centre of the level.

The hands are set by simply turning the second hand and then the case replaced. There was a tiny dot on the front but it being symetrical I just span it around so the blemish is at the back. Then the movement was unlocked allowing the clock to start going. When locking it is recommended to let the rotary pendulum to reach the extreme of its rotation...This clock it seems to spin almost 2 complete revolutions...apperently the larger the spin the better the health of the movement (well the more/less it requires a service)

One concern is that a clock like this should not be in direct sunlight. Not that we get much sun here but I hope where its placed will be OK.

A single degree in temperature variation winds the clock for 2 days...I suspect being in the sun overwinds it...

Anyway I am extremely happy, and pleased that the clock is absolutely silent too. Really it appears to be the Rolls Royce of clocks...incredible build quality. The postman commented how heavy the package was.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Indeed an object of very desirable beauty*

*I've aways fancied one of these, but that damned ticket has never come up :notworthy: *

You could post a new piccie every now and then to keep me drooling down my tartan waistcoat!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great that it has arrived safely & all is well setting it up. :yes: .

Fantastic clocks, you've done really well. Hope it gives many years of pleasure. :thumbsup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Love these clocks, very very nice and desireable............

Ideally the need to be on a shelf, or you can buy the actual "Atmos" gold plated shelf which makes the clock look even better


----------

